# What's the point of points?



## Jimmy Doug (6 Dec 2014)

I've been wondering this ever since they first appeared. I mean, we already have likes, why points too? Mine have been stuck on 940 for as long as I can remember. Not that I'm bothered (I'm not) but I'm curious: just what does one have to do to get them if it isn't replying to threads, receiving likes and starting new conversations?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Dec 2014)

http://www.cyclechat.net/help/trophies


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Dec 2014)

They really do help trains change lines.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (6 Dec 2014)

victor said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/help/trophies


Right, so you get points for your birthday, points for being a member for x time, points for reaching y number of likes. As I thought. Pointless.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2014)

If one did not like Likes but liked Points even less, should one 'Like' posts about Points being pointless? 

(I actually like Likes, but find Points pointless too!)


----------



## snorri (6 Dec 2014)

I vaguely remember someone in the dim and distant past repeating the mantra 'Points make Prizes', so I gratefully accept any points offered.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (6 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> If one did not like Likes but liked Points even less, should one 'Like' posts about Points being pointless?
> 
> (I actually like Likes, but find Points pointless too!)



There. Take a _like_!


----------



## Jimmy Doug (6 Dec 2014)

snorri said:


> I vaguely remember someone in the dim and distant past repeating the mantra 'Points make Prizes', so I gratefully accept any points offered.



There! You too can have one!


----------



## Jimmy Doug (6 Dec 2014)

Likes are so easy to do, you can just go showering them left, right and centre. So that people only confer them on posts they deem truly worthy, I suggest the following. Every time you press the _like_ button, you get a small electric shock from your keyboard. This will have the effect of making you consider carefully whether the post really deserves to be liked.
Having said that, I like _likes_ too.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (6 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3412710, member: 259"]You only start making any real money from points when you get 941 of them. [/QUOTE]

Grrr ... that explains everything.


----------



## Venod (6 Dec 2014)

is there a points league table ?


----------



## Jimmy Doug (6 Dec 2014)

Still. It's my birthday soon. And that means I'll get some points, no? That's good, cos I won't get any birthday presents this year.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (6 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3412725, member: 9609"]What's the idea with "Following and Followers" ? whats that all about
(I have neither, presumably I'm so far out in front anyone behind has dropped of the radar)[/QUOTE]

I was about to start another thread about that! Now you've taken away my chance of getting more points


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Dec 2014)

Points? On here? Wuh?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2014)

Afnug said:


> is there a points league table ?


http://www.cyclechat.net/members/?type=points


----------



## winjim (6 Dec 2014)

Actual conversation had last night.

Me: Ooh look, I got a trophy.
Wife: What have you got a trophy for?
Me: I got 1500 likes.
Wife: Who's been liking you 1500 times?
Me: Some cyclists.
Wife: Why, what have you done they like so much?
Me: I post witty and insightful things on Cycle Chat.
Wife: Well stop it. It's _inappropriate_.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Dec 2014)

Cycle Chat points can be exchanged for Nectar points at your local Sainsbury's... ask in store for more details.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Dec 2014)

This Likes feature is one of the reasons I'm using this forum instead of Australian ones, because it encourages positivity. There will always be those who over (or under) use it, but overall I think it works well enough.


----------

